# First Penn Dutch Field Event



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

The Lancaster Archery Club is holding the first Penn Dutch field shoot this year and the course is coming into shape. Our shoot, which is also open to the public, is on April 24th-25th. The cost to shoot a round is $8.00. For directions and contact info go to lancasterarcheryclub.com AGAIN, the public is welcome!!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

The course is almost ready, markers painted, butts leveled and limbs/weeds trimmed from the lanes. I always enjoy shooting this time of year!!!!! Please come shoot our course the 24th-25th, you DO NOT have to be part of the Penn Dutch league to shoot. Hope to see you there!!


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

*Hoping to make it!*

The Lancaster course is a challenging course but it is really nice well marked course, I don't think I made it last year because of something or rain but have enjoyed the previous 2 years before that!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

great course...I'll be there. hope I can get the bugs worked out til then.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

archerpap, will you be shooting your BMXL for field??? I have mine set up for the BH class and my MMXLF for unlimited, still undecided which class to concentrate on 
I enjoy shooting pins!!! I will be shooting both classes at Lancaster though.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

RedWonder said:


> The Lancaster course is a challenging course but it is really nice well marked course, I don't think I made it last year because of something or rain but have enjoyed the previous 2 years before that!


Thank you for the kind words, we take pride in our 20 acre property!!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm hoping to be shooting the BMXL. I haven't even tried the MM outdoors. That could change in the future, put I finally got my arrows to work. Prolly make a trip to LAS on Saturday to pick up some odds n ends. I wanna try to get marks, but I had a guy get me an 8X lens, and thinking it is a little much for me. May run 6X like last year, so if I get marks tomorrow, I'll have to change them for a different lens. I'll still be ready for Lancaster though.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Cleaned up more debris from the course Tuesday, we are officially ready for the 24th-25th now.
See you there!!


----------



## therster (Jan 14, 2010)

I am looking forward to the event. I am new to field archery and I am excited to get started.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm thinking I might make the trip up. I like shooting new, and exciting courses. I've already shot most of the courses in MD, so might as well branch out into PA. Plus it really isn't much further than most of the clubs we shoot at in MD.

My only concern is do you all shoot 2 wide or 4 wide like they do in Mechanicsburg?


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Shoot what you want. It's not a national event. If it backs up behind you, just be curtious and let the next group shoot through. You really need to get off this 4 wide kick. Not all clubs in PA shoot this way. It was only a request from Lepera at Nationals, not a requirement, and the guys on the range where only trying to keep it moving. Even at states in Mechanicsburg we shoot 2 and 4 wide. It all depends on the target and the group. The range is located probably less than 10 miles from LAS, so make sure you plan the trip right...LOL! It is a fun course. Some good uphill shoots!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

archerpap said:


> Shoot what you want. It's not a national event. If it backs up behind you, just be curtious and let the next group shoot through. You really need to get off this 4 wide kick. Not all clubs in PA shoot this way. It was only a request from Lepera at Nationals, not a requirement, and the guys on the range where only trying to keep it moving. Even at states in Mechanicsburg we shoot 2 and 4 wide. It all depends on the target and the group. The range is located probably less than 10 miles from LAS, so make sure you plan the trip right...LOL! It is a fun course. Some good uphill shoots!!


It's not really a "4 wide kick" lol. I just don't enjoy shooting that way. I don't ***** about it when I have to do it. I might whine afterwards though. I just do not enjoy it, so I won't travel to a shoot where I will be pressured to shoot that way. I've shot at Mechanicsburg twice, and both times we were basically forced to shoot 4 wide. I did not have any fun, and I will not go back to shoot there. I'm no where near good enough to win anything, so I simply shoot to have fun. When being herded through the course 4 wide I don't have fun, so no sense in even showing up. Then you don't have to listen to me whine about it afterward.:wink:

So back to the question. If I come up there will they be shooting 4 wide or 2 wide? I don't want to be the guy slowing up the course, or end up pissing off who ever I get grouped with, but at the same time if I make the trip I want to have fun. If the majority will be shooting 4 wide I will just go to MD, and shoot.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

You just shoot who you come up with. It's all casual registration, so if you bring 2 or 3 buddies, you can all shoot in a group or split up 2/2. If your by yourself, you could prolly find someone to shoot with, but there is no pressure to shoot 4 wide. I shoot Mechanicsburg a few times a year, and have never been pressured to shoot 4 wide, even at nat's last year. one day we even had 5 or 6 in our group.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

You can shoot by yourself if you want. We are never over run with shooters because of being a two day event and if you happen to show up when a bunch of shooters are starting just enjoy some of our fine food and wait till they get a little bit of a head start. This is a casual shoot!!! Shoot at your own pace with as many guys as you want to shoot with, JUST HAVE FUN!!!! That is our only requirement  You will enjoy our course!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You guys just ignore ole bubbleguts.....he complains about shooting 4 wide....he complains about taking too long....he complains about the Pro Tec being dropped....heck he even complained about the PE being dropped and he doesn't like it :chortle:

Next he will be complaining about getting smoked by a parallel limb bow :chortle:

There is a secret to shooting 4 wide.....we kind of did it on the first day at Nationals....guess he didn't pay attention to the rest of his group :doh: and we shot 3 wide and 4 wide all day last weekend....and that took 2 hours more then it does shooting 2 and 2 usually in my group.....but he needs the extra break what with fighting the wind from blowing him around and drawing the 40 lb bow an extra 50 times a round


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You guys just ignore ole bubbleguts.....he complains about shooting 4 wide....he complains about taking too long....he complains about the Pro Tec being dropped....heck he even complained about the PE being dropped and he doesn't like it :chortle:
> 
> Next he will be complaining about getting smoked by a parallel limb bow :chortle:
> 
> There is a secret to shooting 4 wide.....we kind of did it on the first day at Nationals....guess he didn't pay attention to the rest of his group :doh: and we shot 3 wide and 4 wide all day last weekend....and that took 2 hours more then it does shooting 2 and 2 usually in my group.....but he needs the extra break what with fighting the wind from blowing him around and drawing the 40 lb bow an extra 50 times a round



OH you hush or I'll start complaining about you complaining about my complaining


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Was on the course last night with my BH rig, lanes are trimmed and sticks cleared.
Fresh paper will be hung Friday night for the weekend shoot. Hope to see a bunch of AT guys there, let us know if you found out about us on AT. PLEASE


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

How does this course compare to Mechanicsburg or Hemlock? I will try and make it down for Sat.


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

crag said:


> How does this course compare to Mechanicsburg or Hemlock? I will try and make it down for Sat.


Its probably a little more challenging meaning slight more uphill downhill shots compared to Hemlock and Mechanicsburg but nothing drastic its a good challenging course to shoot. I hope to get sight marks tonight to hopefully give it a whirl tomorrow morning.


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

Sounds like a good course, I like up/down hill shots, my scores suck but love to shoot them. 
got my marks at lunch now I just need to work on the getting there part.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Check our website for contact info and directions or call Ross @ 717-330-9089.
lancasterarcheryclub.com
BTW, nothing is to difficult to climb. We have stairs at most steep hills.


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

Well I should be there around 8 and will need to find a group to shoot with.
who else is goign to be there?


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm planning on making a run up there. Hope the weather holds out though...


----------



## therster (Jan 14, 2010)

I was out on Saturday. I had never been there before. They have a beautiful piece of land and you can tell the members put a lot of work into maintaining the course. I had a great time. Thank you Lancaster Archery Club!


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

It is a great course, 
thank you I will be back next year


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am glad you enjoyed our course and yes, we do put alot of work into our property. Thanks to the officers and a few loyal members the property is as nice as it is!!!
I HOPE to see you all back next year!!!
SO, how did everone shoot???? Post your class and scores.


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

I shot a bad field half but the hunter was about average. I think I eneded up at 505, about 12-15 points bellow average.
I must say that when I got to target 8 and saw the markers before the target it took me a few seconds to get my bearings. and target 20 was a nice one as well. those were the only 2 I took pictures of but there were some other realy nice ones.


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

I got my 2 sight marks at 20 and 70 yards the night before right at dark plugged it into Archers Advantage and got lucky for the most part with my marks being pretty on. Just gotta do something about the dope behind the bow at times.

544/47xs - Men's Unlimited


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*target 20*



crag said:


> I shot a bad field half but the hunter was about average. I think I eneded up at 505, about 12-15 points bellow average.
> I must say that when I got to target 8 and saw the markers before the target it took me a few seconds to get my bearings. and target 20 was a nice one as well. those were the only 2 I took pictures of but there were some other realy nice ones.


Saturday was the first time I 20'd number 20, the river target, with my bowhunter rig no less. I was happy with that one anyway!!!! I was messing with my bow the week before and forgot to reset my 70 pin and my 80 followed suit, anything 60 and under was fine though. It was my first shoot using a BH rig and overall I was happy with my shooting, I did also use the wrong pin once but it still hit the 3  Post the pictures if you have them!!


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

Targets 8 & 20-taken with my phone so the quality is not so good. these were not the most extream targets, IMO, but just the ones I rembered to photo. my bow still needs some adjustments and I was shooting faster than I should have been. regerdless of score I had a good time.
Pic #2 shows the angles you are shooting into the target.
#4 is taken from the target looking back.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I sucked!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> I sucked!!!!!!!!!!!


 that's just the Hoyt God's getting payback.


----------



## therster (Jan 14, 2010)

Target 20 is a nice target. I shot two 4's low before I decided I should move my sight, then I hit 2 x's. My score for the day was 503, mens unlimited.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> that's just the Hoyt God's getting payback.


Dam straight, but I still have the VE packed away just in case.....LOL


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

archerpap said:


> Dam straight, but I still have the VE packed away just in case.....LOL


Yeah I heard you say to Dallas while we were shooting about it still sitting around just in case.... I don't think you will need it after your Lancaster trip. But if you decide to change again.. I know where there is a blue UltraElite for that you liked :secret:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pictures!!!
Our shoot was officially called a rainout, I think maybe 3 or 4 guys showed Sunday, so I will be taking the Money Maker around tonight. The BMXL shot great in the BH class Saturday now I only hope my back doesn't cause me to much greif tonight.
Thanks again all for coming out to shoot our course!!!


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Here are some pictures I put to video from Sunday. The course was great and already have interest from other shooters who want to come next year after seeing the target setups in the pictures. Great course guys....:darkbeer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQ6x92i5Er8


----------



## slickrickjr57 (Oct 22, 2009)

*golf cart?*

Are you guys using golf carts to haul you bows around? I like that idea.


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

No, they are designed specifically for bows. I sell them


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Stihlpro said:


> No, they are designed specifically for bows. I sell them


 I will have a few at fox harbor arches this weekend sunday 8 am


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Wow, this is nice looking course!!!



crag said:


> Targets 8 & 20-taken with my phone so the quality is not so good. these were not the most extream targets, IMO, but just the ones I rembered to photo. my bow still needs some adjustments and I was shooting faster than I should have been. regerdless of score I had a good time.
> Pic #2 shows the angles you are shooting into the target.
> #4 is taken from the target looking back.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey stihlpro, THANKS for putting LAC on youtube COOL VIDEO!!!! You have skills my brother


----------

